# little boxes



## foggytowny (Dec 3, 2004)

Hello Group,

After my heart attack forced retirement 2 1/2 years ago I got more seriously into woodworking. Later I decided to specialize by making little occasional boxes. I like to play with different woods: ash, oak, utili, yew, wenge, chestnut, black walnut, sycamore, purpleheart. I design on the fly and don't really plan any box, which means that one step forward two steps back isn't uncommon. I have come to prefer oil finishes. I line the interiors with velvet or suede. I have also included a pic of my little shop inside a steel shed. I have found that after the first inch or so accumulates, the sawdust doesn't get any more noticeable!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi FoggyTown

VeryNice job on the boxes 
Like you I enjoy making boxes, out of all the items I make boxes are the most enjoyable for me .
Plus you can make them without breaking the bank for the great woods. It seems like when I get a new tool and it doesn't come in a great box/case I make one for it.

Have a good weekend 
Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now Foggytown, you got my attention with these pictures. I love boxes and really need to make my first attempt and get started on the learning curve. I think they make such a neat gift items and the design possibilities are endless.

You do good work and I like your shop too. Looking forward to seein more.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great job Foggytown. It seems there are two on the benches that we didn't get pictures of. And one in glue up.


----------



## foggytowny (Dec 3, 2004)

Thank you for the kind comments. Although I had made items of small furniture and cabinetry, I migrated towards making boxes for a number of reasons. The scale suits my modest workspace. Because not much material is required for any one project, the cost is kept low so even exotic woods can be used. Design possibilities are limitless. Errors are usually easily corrected or compensated for - or incorporated into new "design features". Construction time is minimal. (I figure 8 - 10 hours per box.) A nice mixture of hand and power tools is required. (I think that one essential tool is the belt/disc sander like pic attached. It allows for so many processes - even accurate mitred corners.) My box and finger joints are made on my table router.

I have set up a small gallery for any who would like to see other boxes I have made. Go to http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l317/foggytown

(I also have a crude website where I am setting myself up to possibly sell boxes to order but it is commercial and therefore not appropriate for this forum.)

I will gladly share any of my experience with anyone who wants advice.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Beautiful work foggytown. I specially like the stringing and inlay work. You're right about not noticing the sawdust - until your head starts to touch the roof that is.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Very nice. In addition to the fine work it is nice to see oak with such a pronounced ray pattern.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Very nice work foggytown thats for sharing!


----------



## dwboxes (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice work. Your design and finish are really good quality.
David W.


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

Beautilful boxes. I am making some cutting boards, and there is a lot of enjoyment from making something small, and using some different woods. My current one is curly maple, walnut, oak, and purple heart. Will post a picture in a few days.

Also, I vow not to complain about my 300 sq. ft. shop, for awhile at least. You definitely have every square foot of your shed packed!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work on those boxes. I enjoy making boxes myself. I like the design opportunities and like BJ said the chance to work with some different woods that would cost a fortune on traditional furniture projects. Thanks for posting and looking forward to more!

Corey


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

looks like you need a remodel on your shop lol looks like you cant move around too much, if i was you i would build a nice bench all the way around inside that shed. nice work on the boxes.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice boxes Foggtown, I really have some added competition now. I too prefer oil finishes particularly Danish Oil but must confess that when I'm in a hurry I tend to spray lacquer. We also have in common our opinion of the disc sander, I have corrected many mitres that went slightly off! How about photo shoots in the future so that we can all share you're "secrets"


----------



## jasonra (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi there can anyone tell me how to router out the center of wood to make fly boxes
Thxs Jason


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Beautiful wood, beautiful work and beautiful boxes Goggytown, also like your shop. Robbie


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Checked out your photo bucket pics..... some very nice boxes... liked them all and the various techniques you use. They all stood out especially #12.

I too have a small shop and hope one day I can produce the quality that comes from yours


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

jasonra check out this link, it should give you an idea about how to router out boxes.


----------



## solodotcom (Apr 3, 2010)

Love making boxes. Yours are spectacular! Isn't wood wonderful!


----------

